# Addicted to a person, is it possible?



## Maia

Hi,

Is it possible that I am addicted to a person?

I have been addicted to my ex and cannot get him out of my mind.( about 6-7 years now)

How to stop it?


----------



## Blanca

I think its possible but I also think you get addicted to the idea of the person, not the actual person. I think you stop the addiction by realizing that what you are addicted to doesnt actually exist. It's just an idea you've created in your head. You want your ex back because you've created a perfect senerio where you'd be perfectly happy with him but in reality all relationships are hard and difficult. You'd struggle with him just as you're struggling now. The best way to recover from a delusion is try and make yourself happy today because that is the only real thing you actually have. If you cant make yourself happy today, with what you have, you won't be able to make yourself happy with your ex, either.


----------



## PFTGuy

I've heard of relationships being described as codependent, but I don't think I've ever heard or read of people actually being addicted to one another. It is possible for the mind to get stuck in compulsive thought loops that can cause addictive behavior. I have found meditation to be helpful in learning to calm my mind and getting rid of unwanted compulsive thoughts.


----------



## Maia

Can it be love? I cannot seem to get over him. No matter how I try. I just don't understand how is it possible to think about someone for so long. I do not think about any of my other exes. Only him. Constantly. Even before my current relationship problems.


----------



## Bartimaus

Maia said:


> Can it be love? I cannot seem to get over him. No matter how I try. I just don't understand how is it possible to think about someone for so long. I do not think about any of my other exes. Only him. Constantly. Even before my current relationship problems.


I think it can be love but with underlying things driving it.
Like me,you may have it deep in your mind that it was a union that was heaven sent or 'meant to be' from God. Or maybe you are convinced you are soulmates or he may provide some affection that your father didn't and he is that missing part of your life and soul. So your heart can't come to the point of turning against him....in your mind it would be wrong. Don't know..just giving some ideas here because of how I was.


----------

